# WeightGainer 1850



## Jason Da Bodiful (Jun 26, 2001)

I bought this Weight Gainer 1850 from GNC and each serving contains 1490 Calories, but requires 7 scoops and 3 cups of water. Thus I decide to cut down the intake to just 2 1/3 scoops in 1 cup of HL milk (meaning around 500+ Calories) and see what happens.

OK, I need to clarify a few things...

1) Anyone here heard or uses this Weight Gainer 1850? How is it?

2) Should I consume it before or after my workout?

3) The person who sold this advised me to do Cardio whenever I consume it during workouts. Should I follow her advise?

4) Lastly, do Weight Gainers contain any _negative_ side effects whatsoever?


----------



## Jason Da Bodiful (Jun 26, 2001)

Someone please help me with those questions! I'm sorry for being so impatient, but this WeightGainer is just infront of me and I wanna take it ASAP , but I need help to solve those questions first.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Jun 26, 2001)

1) Anyone here heard or uses this Weight Gainer 1850? How is it?

*** I've tried it. I used the bannana flavor.
It tasted fine to me, a little on the chalky side for me at least.

2) Should I consume it before or after my workout?

*** If your goal is to gain weight I would consume it post workout. Have a scoop pre workout if you like.

3) The person who sold this advised me to do Cardio whenever I consume it during workouts. Should I follow her advise?

*** I don't really understand why you would need to do cardio if your looking to put some muscle on your body. You shouldn't be taking it if your looking to lose some weight.

4) Lastly, do Weight Gainers contain any negative side effects whatsoever?

*** The ones that have a high sugar content may place you on the toilet with the "squirts"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. You may get gas and feel bloated after drinking it.
Other than that Good Luck!

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Jason Da Bodiful (Jun 26, 2001)

Thanks a bunch Maki, if I really feel bloated, how long will it normally last?

I forgot to ask also, if I manage to gain weight (which is my motive) after using this weight gainer, but STOP drinking it after that. Will it cause me to lose any of the weight I gained?


----------



## alphonsus (Jun 26, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Jason Da Bodiful:*
> I bought this Weight Gainer 1850 from GNC and each serving contains 1490 Calories, but requires 7 scoops and 3 cups of water. Thus I decide to cut down the intake to just 2 1/3 scoops in 1 cup of HL milk (meaning around 500+ Calories) and see what happens.
> 
> OK, I need to clarify a few things...
> ...



How much did you pay for it?


------------------
The best place to meet girls are at family reunions.


----------



## alphonsus (Jun 26, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Jason Da Bodiful:*
> Thanks a bunch Maki, if I really feel bloated, how long will it normally last?
> 
> I forgot to ask also, if I manage to gain weight (which is my motive) after using this weight gainer, but STOP drinking it after that. Will it cause me to lose any of the weight I gained?




You should stay your weight if you consume enough calories to maintain your weight. http://www.efit.com/servlet/article/nutrition/17124.html 
That will tell you. But I think you shouldnt loose weight. But remember that you need to consume extra when you work out. 


------------------
The best place to meet girls are at family reunions.


----------



## alphonsus (Jun 26, 2001)

By the way I got BigMAx From max muscles. It tastes ok. Its not bad. with milk its 865 Calories. and 56 g of protein. You place 152g of powder into milk or water. Which is kinda a lot. The guy at the store said it would last a month. I think not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It only has 30 servings but if you take one before bed one before a workout and one in the morning. You are gonna use it up very quick. So it kinda sucks. But I paid 42. A lot cheaper then the N-Large II.  

------------------
The best place to meet girls are at family reunions.


----------

